# fastback vs. coupe



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am looking for a 91-93 dohc 240. Are there mechanical differences between the coupe and fastback. Rear end, suspension, trans? Is the engine layout the same in each. Is there a difference when doing a sr swap.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

put your flamesuit on and search..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope none. Differences are lighting wiring loom, sunroof wiring loom (if equipped) and the always elusive and rare 180sx glove box drink chiller!!

Edit: Sorry 1 difference when doing a front mount intercooler install, the fastback has less room beside the washer bottle for piping and the vertical radiator supports are set differently. I believe they are closer together in the fastback... its been a while since ive had the front end off.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the coupe is also stiffer and responds a little better. did we not just have a thread about this?


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

I personally think the coupe looks better, and it has a stiffer rear chassis.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

What are you basing that on? The fact that the coupe has a rear firewall?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

havent this coupe vs hb been made like 10 times now?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

its all personal opinion. everybody should just drop it cause its really which do you think looks better, not which performs better. who cares. and yea i think there was a thread about this very very very recently


----------

